# OpenMosix under GCC 3.2 ? Does it work ?

## thinair

Hi,

Just some question about openmosix under gentoo 1.4 (so under GCC 3.2)

Does it work ? (I suppose yes for some people)

So I just try to compile the openmosix-kernel and after boot (kernel boot) it stop after VFS mount (without any errors)

 *Quote:*   

> So I take a look in openmosix faq and saw that :
> 
> Kernel Questions 
> 
> I'm trying to compile an openMosix-patched kernel. What compiler version should I use?
> ...

 

Does anybody know a solution.. and if not does it work for you under GCC 3.2

Thanx

--

thinair

----------

## thegarbageman

Works for me.  1.4_rc1, two different x86 CPU types, no problems.

----------

## pilla

Your question is gcc 3.2 and kernel compile, I think.

----------

## thinair

I will try to re-compile my system base again (emerge -u system --empytree). And see what will happen... when I try to re-compile openmosix...

I didn't find any answer in gcc 3.2 and kernel compile. I have no problem to compile vanilla/gentoo kernel... just openmosix has some problems... but the compilation works fine for all.

When I restart vanilla/gentoo it boot normally and work... When I restart openmosi it stop after VFS mount without any errors.. that's my problem.... and as I saw that openmosix isn't supposed to work well ing gcc 3.x I thought that was the problem...

I will try again... and say if it work or not...

----------

## pilla

Maybe it is the case of reducing your CFLAGS. Some programs does not like things like -O3 or -fframe-omit-pointer

 *thinair wrote:*   

> I will try to re-compile my system base again (emerge -u system --empytree). And see what will happen... when I try to re-compile openmosix...
> 
> I didn't find any answer in gcc 3.2 and kernel compile. I have no problem to compile vanilla/gentoo kernel... just openmosix has some problems... but the compilation works fine for all.
> 
> When I restart vanilla/gentoo it boot normally and work... When I restart openmosi it stop after VFS mount without any errors.. that's my problem.... and as I saw that openmosix isn't supposed to work well ing gcc 3.x I thought that was the problem...
> ...

 

----------

## thinair

But if it's the case... I wouldn't be able to compile until the end... in this case the compilation don't make any errors...

----------

## pilla

Not realy. Sometimes, optimizations may break things during runtime. Arts, for example, have some problems with --fframe-omit-pointer and crashes terribly, but it compiles until the end.

 *thinair wrote:*   

> But if it's the case... I wouldn't be able to compile until the end... in this case the compilation don't make any errors...

 

----------

## thinair

Ok, I will try to find more information about the compilation flag...  and try to recompile with less agressive flag...

--

thinair

----------

## thinair

Thank your for your help... this is the case... I had changed (just for the compilation of openmosix the flags to -02 and it works well)

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -02 -pipe" (athlon processor)

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

openmosix kernel configuration

=> IT WORKS FINE !!!

Thanxs Bloody Bastard...

--

thinair

N.B. before I used 

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

installation of the openmosix-kernel

=> kernel hang on VFS mount

----------

## pilla

I also used -O3 -fframe-omit-pointer before, but I had some problems when I migred to GCC 3.2. Now I am using -O2 only, and I did not notice performance problems at all.

----------

